# My almond racing homers



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are pics of my almond racing homers. Wayne Murphy and Deueta bloodlines.

Thanks


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

PS Birds pictured will be almond,kite,red deroy and deroy.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

The last pair i do not own but have babies of them. These are my uncles birds.
I would love to here from you all on how you like the birds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice birds, what do you mean red deroy or deroy? Deroys are **** recessive red almonds so only come in one form.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Pouter, nice looking birds. Have you trained or raced any of these almonds? Im confused also on your "red deroy". I also have never heard of dueta lines? Did you mean Buitta? Ive just aquired a couple of very nice almonds down from a 600 mile Buitta cock. Its my ultimate goal to create a competitive family of almonds. I have been slowly building an arsenal of kites and almonds from every source i can find. Including purchasing the pair in your last picture from your uncle


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Red deroy*

A red deroy is a rare find in almond breeding from my understanding.
It is ONLY a red deroy if it has a red base color with some sort of blue-black in it. Normaly when people get a red from almonds it has a little white in it witch make it a red agate. What makes my bird a red deroy is because he has a blue bar in his tail. But no,I have not raced these birds before but plan on sending two nestmate pairs to the NC Combine in 2014 along with a few other rare colored birds. Oh and creek,that red deroy along with his kite nestmate is of that last pair the you baught from Wayne.
P.S If you are still interested in learning about red deroy homers,look up " Wayne Murphy in Danville,VA" on Face book. And find his red deroy homer cock. And Deueta birds are out of MN,and are some of the best racing classical almonds around.(He sells young birds for $100 ea. so you know what Wayne and I have in our birds.)

Thanks


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*More Pics*

Here is a nestmate pair of bids of the first pair. A deroy and almond. Also have the kite nestmate to my red deroy.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice birds!!!


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Is the bird in the second picture what you are classifying as a "red deroy"? I dont see any almond in that bird, i just see a recessive red. A deroy is as Evan says, a homozygous rr with almond and i have not heard of any other form. The red agates ive seen are not deroy or almond. It is a recessive red mottle frequently used in almond breeding. The source of the mottling is not almond but another factor that is under debate. Migrational white, directional white, reversion, grizzle, or some other whitening gene. I cant find anything on the Deueta bloodlines. Can you give me contact info for this person?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

I guess if you really broke down the deroy color you could have blue based, ash red based or brown based deroys but these would not be rare mutations and would all just be classified as deroys


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pouter Guy said:


> A red deroy is a rare find in almond breeding from my understanding.
> It is ONLY a red deroy if it has a red base color with some sort of blue-black in it. Normaly when people get a red from almonds it has a little white in it witch make it a red agate. What makes my bird a red deroy is because he has a blue bar in his tail. But no,I have not raced these birds before but plan on sending two nestmate pairs to the NC Combine in 2014 along with a few other rare colored birds. Oh and creek,that red deroy along with his kite nestmate is of that last pair the you baught from Wayne.
> P.S If you are still interested in learning about red deroy homers,look up " Wayne Murphy in Danville,VA" on Face book. And find his red deroy homer cock. And Deueta birds are out of MN,and are some of the best racing classical almonds around.(He sells young birds for $100 ea. so you know what Wayne and I have in our birds.)
> 
> Thanks


So this red deroy is a new name created by????? Deroy is a deroy regardless of base colour, If a bird has a varied expression its not really a deroy, A homozygous rec red almond is a deroy, regardless of base colour as the base colour is ofcourse covered by the **** rec red.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice birds! I like them Deroys!


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Red Deroy*

OK,I realy dont care if any of you think or dont think what the birds color is.
I KNOW this bird is what you call a red deroy being that I purchased the bird from Wayne Murphy AKA my uncle who has raised almond in almost every breed of pigeon for over 25 years. I will explain ONE more time,A RED DEROY is a rec. red "looking" bird with different colors in the tail,(mainly blue,black,grey ect.). There are also GOLD DEROYS witch are slightly more comon and is also the color of the hen in the first pic. I assure you both that just because you have neaver seen or heard of RED DEROY does not mean its not a real color. ALL this info is what I have learned from Wayne and his 25 + years of knoledge on almond breeding. Well since thats over,Joe(who is the breeder who raises the "Deueta" almonds) does not want his contact info on a public fourm,sorry Cole. And if anyone is interested in learning about almonds I can personaly send you Waynes contact info,just PM me.
So,no hard feelings on my end but I just caint stand when some people question my or Waynes knowledge on pigeons. I just wounder what people will think when I post pics of my platinum homers.

Thanks


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

LOL that made my day. Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is all good to call them what you want but I just wanted to know what the genetics were behind red deroys as the only published type of deroy I know of is a recessive red almond, Generally anything else is a variation of the almond gene, But sure, Call them what you want and if you figure out the exact genetics, Let me know, I am always interested to learn, Not trying to put you or your uncle down either, just wanting to understand the genetics as opposed to a description of the phenotype. sorry if I have offended you.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Pouter Guy said:


> PS Birds pictured will be almond,kite,red deroy and deroy.


Really like the look of the almond cock in the 3rd pic , Cracker .


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes he is one of my favorites. His color is getting better after every moult and feels good in the hand. A real strong bird.

Thanks


----------

